# questions about 3OP



## mr6768 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey guys . i started to do some BLD stuff on my 3*3*3 . i used pochmann method using badmephisto's tutorial and joel van noort's page . 
it was so easy to learn . and last night i only did the edges using that method blindfolded. i also downloaded macky's PDF describing 3op method but i couldnt understand the method . isnt there a video tutorial ?
how many algorithms do i have to learn for 3op ? 
and please give some info about M2\R2 as well . 
thank you all.


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 29, 2010)

algs for 3OP? maybe just 4-8 alg..
the A perm and U perm, and the Monoflipper for corners and edges


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 29, 2010)

Use youtube, thrawst has a tutorial on 3OP


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 29, 2010)

The setup moves and the direction of the cycles can be somewhat confusing. Try other methods such as BH Corners or TuRBo Corners and pick the one you like best.


----------



## LewisJ (Jul 29, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> The setup moves and the direction of the cycles can be somewhat confusing. Try other methods such as BH Corners or TuRBo Corners and pick the one you like best.



I wouldn't say you can TRY BH, especially if he doesn't get 3OP yet...


----------



## Oddity (Jul 29, 2010)

try thishttp://cube.garron.us/BLD/index.htm


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 2, 2010)

can anyone explain more about edge and corner orientation ? 
i can't understand when either an edge or a corner is oriented or not oriented ?

can anyone give me the link of THRAWST 3OP tutorial on youtube ?


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 5, 2010)

any knows that ?


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 16, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> Hey guys . i started to do some BLD stuff on my 3*3*3 . i used pochmann method using badmephisto's tutorial and joel van noort's page .
> it was so easy to learn . and last night i only did the edges using that method blindfolded. i also downloaded macky's PDF describing 3op method but i couldnt understand the method . isnt there a video tutorial ?
> how many algorithms do i have to learn for 3op ?
> and please give some info about M2\R2 as well .
> thank you all.




U and A perm to cycle the cubies... Set-up moves are improvised by you.

the hard part about 3OP is memo, imo. the solving is simple.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 16, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> can anyone explain more about edge and corner orientation ?
> i can't understand when either an edge or a corner is oriented or not oriented ?
> 
> can anyone give me the link of THRAWST 3OP tutorial on youtube ?


A corner is oriented correctly if the U/D sticker on it is on the U/D face. So, if your cube has white and yellow opposite, and you hold yellow on top, a corner in the U layer is correctly oriented if it has either white or yellow on top.

Edges are oriented correctly when, if you placed the corner in the correct spot using only U, D, L, and R turns, it is completely solved.

Hope that helps.

EDIT: If you're having trouble with the EO concept, a good Petrus tutorial may be useful. A step in Petrus (in case you don't know) is orienting all the edges on the two remaining faces to be solved. You can extend that concept to the entire cube.

You may also find the EOLine step of the ZZ method to be helpful in your understanding of edge orientation.


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 28, 2010)

I want some example solves using 3OP method (especially for corners)
where can I get that ?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Edges are oriented correctly when, if you placed the corner in the correct spot using only U, D, L, and R turns, it is completely solved.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ...



What hawkmp says about the definition of the orientation of edges is correct, but there are much faster ways to deduce the orientation of the edge, which you can find in any Petrus or ZZ tutorial. However, I would suggest looking at a ZZ tutorial first, as Petrus tutorials often teach a version of edge orientation rules which are optimized for only having two sides left, and therefore harder to apply to the entire cube. ZZ's EO detection, however, is exactly the same as the EO of certain BLD methods, iirc.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 28, 2010)

Ehm...
Did you even bother to check Macky's 3OP tutorial page for example soves?

But if you are studying Old Pochman then why are you so keen on the EO of 3OP? You do not use it in Pochman...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 1, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> I want some example solves using 3OP method (especially for corners)
> where can I get that ?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15407


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 3, 2010)

Algs for some basic cases can be found in the wiki.

Pure corner orientations are at the [wiki]CO[/wiki] page.
Pure edge orientations are at the [wiki]ELL[/wiki] page.
Permutations are [wiki]CPLL[/wiki] and [wiki]EPLL[/wiki], naturally...

In addition the 3-cycle edge permutation M' U2 M U2 is useful. More edge permutations of that kind are at the [wiki]L5E[/wiki] page. It is also possible to use more algs for orientations, such that affects both the U and D layer, like 4x(M' U) but that is something you shall look at when you know the method using the basic stuff.


----------



## palash_du (Sep 12, 2010)

I wanted to use 3OP for corners with M2 for edges. Is that a good idea? I like 3OP corners but the edges I hate and in M2\R2 I like the way the edges are solved but those algos for the corners in the R slice I would not like to learn. Also remembering the orientation of the corners in R2 is a bit tricky for me. But if I combine the two I have problems with parity.


----------



## riffz (Sep 12, 2010)

M2 and 3op for corners is fine. Faz uses it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbEE-72nX80


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 13, 2010)

palash_du said:


> I wanted to use 3OP for corners with M2 for edges. Is that a good idea? I like 3OP corners but the edges I hate and in M2\R2 I like the way the edges are solved but those algos for the corners in the R slice I would not like to learn. Also remembering the orientation of the corners in R2 is a bit tricky for me. But if I combine the two I have problems with parity.



Just leave the last two corners and the last two edges if it is a parity and then use J-PLL to fix that after the rest. The corners you can orient separatly but the edges is easy. If you have a J-PLL and flipped edges, just do M' y2 for setup and use the mirror J-PLL instead and the edges will flip.


----------



## mr6768 (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally i learned 3op corners and edges . now i can understand it wasn't that hard. 
But I use M2 for edges and Old pochmann for corners. is it a good idea to combine m2 with 3op corners ?
does anyone know how to use commutators for corners !?


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 19, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> Finally i learned 3op corners and edges . now i can understand it wasn't that hard.
> But I use M2 for edges and Old pochmann for corners. is it a good idea to combine m2 with 3op corners ?
> does anyone know how to use commutators for corners !?


Yes, just do M2 U2 M' U2 M and you'll have a PLL.

And yes, a lot of us do.


----------

